# O&w Cougar



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Anyone has this particular O&W?

Thoughts, opinions, any pics please?









I like the simpler dial on this diver but how does it contrast with the 24hr red lettering?

Whats the lug width? 20mm? Is the bracelet solid links?

Thank you!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Hakim,

Here's mine, which has the original hands. I'm not so keen on the hands you seem to see on them now









The red 24hr. markings don't stand out being a dark red.

The bracelet is 20mm solid link. It's the same case/bracelet as a RLT11.

Here's an attempt at review I did a couple of years ago. I still like it, just that bit different to alot of divers 

COUGAR REVIEW










Mike

P.S I don't know why the O's of O&W have come up yellow on the review!! It was not typed like that


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Nice photo Mike. I have to agree that those hands really do suit the watch, nice to see distinctive hands that actually look like they are designed for the dial.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks Mike.

That helps a lot!

Must say, I'm not a fan of those hands at all









Do you have a wrist shot? I'd like to see how it looks/sits on the wrist.

Thanks!


----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

I've got a Cougar II. Our host doesn't stock them, but you can probably guess who does (if not PM me). It has really nice dagger hands and a blue second hand, both of which I think are much nicer. Mine is running at +3 secs a day, and overall I'm delighted with it. It's not as big as some might like, but as I've got quite skinny wrists it suits me fine. If it had an Omega badge on it would probably be 800 quid.


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

I like it Hakim!A real tool divewatch!Congrats Bud!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Hakim, I think it's a great watch. It's very distinctive









cheers

Dave


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

The more I look at your picture Hakim the more I find myself liking your O&W...very nice!









Andy


----------

